# The Westminster Standards on Missions



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2009)

The Westminister Confession of Faith on Missions

Linked is a good short summary.

What others resources are there on missions from the Westminster Standards or the 1689?

One of the Volumes on _The WCF in the 21st Century_ also has a good article.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 29, 2009)

“Global Kingdom Vision and the Westminster Confession of Faith,” by Dr. Sam Larsen, in _The Hope Fulfilled: Essays in Honor of O. Palmer Robertson_, ed. Robert L. Penny, 317-324. Phillipsburg, N.J., 2008.

Also, soon Dr. Elias Medieros's PhD dissertation will be complete. His thesis is on the Reformers and their commitment to the propagation of the gospel to all the nations. He told me it should be done by the end of November.


----------

